# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  مشكلات الكتابة في تراجم الأعلام المعاصرين ( الزركلي نموذجاً )

## محمد طه شعبان

الكتابة في الأعلام تَخصُّص عُرِف منذ قام عِلْم الحديث والكلام في الرجال، وهو عِلم إسلامي محضٌ، وضَعه المُحدِّثون لخدمة السُّنَّة النَّبويَّة، وقد أَفلَحوا فيه كلَّ الفلاح وأَبدَعوا.
ثم تَبِعهم ناسٌ من المؤرِّخين، كتبوا في الأعلام، منهم مَن توفَّر على سير الصَّحابة رِضوان الله عليهم، ومنهم من خصَّص بحثَه فيمَن دونهم، فنجد مَن ألَّف في شريحة مُعيَّنة من العلماء؛ كالنَّحويين أو المؤرِّخين أو الصوفية أو القُرَّاء، ومع الزمن تَوسَّع ناسٌ فكتَبوا عن الموسيقيِّين أو الشعراء أو المؤلفين، أو الأدباء.
ومن الطريف ما نجده عند الجاحظ الذي كتَب عن (العميان والحولان والعرجان والبُرصان)، وكتب الصفديُّ عن المكفوفين في كتابه: "نَكْت الهِمْيان في نُكَت العُمْيان".
وربما صنَّف مؤلِّفٌ كتابه في تَراجِم قرن مُعيَّن، أو بلد خاص أو قُطْر بذاته، أو سلَك مسلَكَ التراجم الجامعة لما كان قبله، ولسْنا هنا بصدد الإشارة إلى عناوين كتب في هذا، فهي كثيرة غزيرة.
لم تَنقطِع الكتابةُ عن الأعلام بطريقة أو بأخرى، سواء في الكتب التي جمعَت أسماءً كثيرة، أم في الكتب التي تخصَّصت بدراسة عِلْم بذاته أفردت له مُجلَّدًا أو أكثر، وتنوَّعت أطرُقُ الكتابة والتأليف، وخضعَت لأساليب عصورها في الأداء والصياغة، إلى أن وافى العصر الحديث بانفتاحه على التأليف، فنهجَت الكتابة في سيَرِ الأعلام نَهجًا جديدًا.
الشيخ طاهر الجزائري أحدُ أهمِّ أعلام النهضة الحديثة، المتوفَّى بدمشق عام 1339هـ/ 1920م، يشير إلى أهمية الالتِفات إلى الكتابة عن الأعلام، فيقول: "اذكُروا مَن عندكم من الرجال الذين ينفعونكم في الشدائد، ودوِّنوا أسماءهم في جريدة لئلا تَنسوهم، ونوِّهوا بهم في كلِّ سانِحة، واحرِصوا عليهم حِرْصكم على أعزِّ عزيز"[1]؛ ذلك لأن الكتابة عن الأعلام تضَع بين يدي الأبناء صورًا مضيئة للطريق، تُعرِّفهم الذين صنَعوا الحضارة، وتُبصِّرهم بالأشخاص الذين قدَّموا للحياة خُلاصةَ تَجارِبهم وثمرةَ أعمالهم فأفْلَحوا وأنجَحوا، ومن هنا تكون تلك الكتابة حافِزًا للأبناءِ على مواصلةِ الطريقِ على النَّهج القويم، ونحن نَعجَب اليوم بالمقامات الشامخة لأعلام ما تزال سِيَرهم العطرة حيَّةً بيننا نُفاخِر بها في قائمة تَطول.
لماذا الكتابة عن الأعلام؟
ما فائدتها؟
ولعل خير الدِّين الزِّرِكْلِي[2] تأثَّر بكلام الشيخ طاهر، وهو أحد طلابه الذين اعتدُّوا به؛ إذ كان الشيخ قد ملأ دنيا الشام، وحرَّك الحركةَ الثقافيَّةَ والعِلميَّة، وقاد كثيرًا من الشباب، فنهض الزِّرِكْلِي بكتابه الشهير عن الأعلام، فتوفَّر على التأليف فيه وزيادته وتصحيحه عشرات السنين، وبقيَ ذلك ديدَنه عمره.
والزِّرِكْلِي ملأ في كتابه هذا دُنيا المثقفين والمؤلفين والمحقِّقين، وشغلهم حتى غدا كتابه من المراجع الأساسية في التصنيف، لا بدَّ لكل باحث أن يعود إليه، لا يستغني عنه.
وكل من يعرف الزِّرِكْلِي يعرف أن الرجل صاحب مدرسة في كتابة التَّراجِم، ولعل كلَّ من جاء بعده يكون عالَة عليه؛ فقد وضع أسسًا صحيحة، ونقاطًا هامَّة في تدوين الترجمة، يَعرفها كلُّ مَن وقَف على كتابه، فيَعرِف فيه دِقَّته في ضَبْط الأسماء وفي التَّواريخ، وأمانته في المعلومة، وإحاطته في الخبر، وحكمه على الرجال الحُكْم الصحيح، بعيدًا عن الهوى، مُلتزِمًا المنهج العلمي المحايد.
وهنا صعوبة مَن يَكتُب في ترجمة المعاصرين له، الذين يجمعهم زمانه بهم، تدفعه دوافع شتى ليرى بغير العين التي ينبغي أن تُرى فيها الأمور، هي عين الإنصاف؛ لأنَّ المعاصرة حجاب.
ولعلَّ من النقاط المهمة التي طلَع بها الزِّركليُّ: وَضْعه مقياسًا دقيقًا لأعلامه؛ فقال: "جعلت ميزان الاختيار أن يكون لصاحب الترجمة عِلمٌ تشهد به تصانيفه، أو خِلافة، أو مُلْك، أو إمارة، أو منصب رفيع؛ كوزارة أو قضاء كان له فيه أثر بارز، أو رياسة مذهب، أو فنٌّ تميَّز به، أو أثر في العمران يُذكَر له، أو شعر، أو مكانة يتردَّد بها اسمه، أو رواية كثيرة، أو أن يكون أصْلَ نَسَب، أو مَضرِب مَثَلٍ"، ثم قال: "وضابطُ ذلك كله أن يكون ممن يتردَّد ذِكرُهم، ويُسأل عنهم"[3].
وقد تتبَّع الدكتور محمود الطناحي - رحمه الله - موضوعَ الحُكمِ على الشخص بأنه عَلَم معروف فقال: "ليس كلُّ مَن وَلِي منصبًا أو نال جائزة أو شرُفَ بعضوية هيئة علمية جديرًا بأن يكون من الأعلام الذين تُسجَّل أسماؤهم في دوائر المعارف أو ما هو شبيه بها"[4].
على أنَّ مَن يقرأ مُقدِّمتَي الزِّرِكْلِي لطبعتي كتابه الأولى والثانية يُدرِك جوانبَ من المشكلات التي يتعرَّض لها مَن يؤرِّخ للمعاصرين وليس كلها؛ إذ ليس الخبر كالمُعاينة، وهأنذا أعرض لجملة مما عاينته أنا وشريكي الدكتور محمد مطيع الحافظ في الكتابة عن علماء دمشق وأعيانها في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري، وما انفردتُ به في القرن الخامس عشر، وفي كتابي بالمشاركة: "إتمام الأعلام" الذي تابَعْنا فيه الزِّرِكْلِيَّ، فأرَّخْنا للشخصيات التي تُوفِّيَ أصحابها بعد وفاة صاحب الأعلام - رحمه الله، وجزاه خير الجزاء.
يتناهى إلى عِلْمك وفاة عَلَم مشهور يستحق أن تقف عنده، تعرف أنه كان ملء السمع والبصر، وله من الأثر والتأثير ما يَحسُن، فتُوقِن أن الكتابة عنه سهلةٌ مُتيسِّرة؛ لأنك تعرف أهله، وتظن أن الصحافة سوف تحمل عنك عبئًا كبيرًا، وإن تُطالِع ما كتبه الصحفيون يُوافك ما لا طائل كبيرًا من ورائه، إن هي إلا عبارات صحفية إعلامية مضطربة ليست بذات منهج، فإذا فزعت إلى أهله لم يُسْعفوك بما يشفي الغليلَ؛ إما لجَهْلهم، أو لقلَّة اهتمامهم، أو لمصيبة أخرى.
قال الزِّرِكْلِي: "وعانيت في تَراجِم المعاصرين نَصَبًا، بدتْ لي فيها ظاهرة خُلقية غير مرضية في كثير ممن كتبت إليهم أو كلَّمتهم لاستكمال نَقْص في ترجمة أبٍ لهذا أو أخٍ أو قريب لذاك... ولم يفعلوا"[5].
وعندي لِما قال الزِّركلي تَجرِبة فاضحة؛ عندما كنا نحضِّر لكتاب تاريخ علماء دمشق في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري، توقَّفنا عند ترجمة الشيخ توفيق الغزي[6] مفتي الشافعية بدِمشق، وبحثْنا، فتوصَّلنا إلى قريب لصيق به، رحلنا إليه وكان في مصطافه، فلم يُسعِفنا بكلمة واحدة لا لجهله، وإنما لامتناعه دون أن يذكُر الأسباب، ثم استدركنا الترجمةَ من هنا وهناك حتى استوفينا ما استطعْنا منها، وأيقنَّا أنه قد ضاع منها جوانب.
وربما يوافيك قريبُ المترجم له أو تلميذه بعبارات جوفاء، أو بكلام إنشائي، أو جُمَل في المدح والثناء، ولا يعطيك ما ينفعك في عملك من الضبط المطلوب في التواريخ والحوادث الأولى من حياة العلم، وقد تَشمُّ روائحَ التزوير والانتحال.
وإذا ما كتبتَ أنت بعدئذ وقف في وَجْهِك مَن يَعترِض على كتابتك، لا يعجِبه ما ذكرت عن أبيه أو شيخه أو أستاذه، واتَّهمك بالإساءة أو التقصير أو التحيُّز، والشاهد في ذلك ما كتبتُه عن شيخنا الجليل الشيخ عبد الرحمن الزعبي[7] - رحمه الله، وجزاه عن طلابه خير الجزاء - فما أعجب بعض إخواني الذين رأوا أنني لم أُوفِّه حقَّه، فلما طلبت منهم ما يُمكن أن يزيدوا في الترجمة أضافوا عبارات لا تُقدِّم ولا تؤخِّر.
وأسجِّل هنا أنَّ تسخُّط أقرباء أصحاب التراجم ومعارفهم سوف يمضي وشيكًا، لكن الطامَّة في الكتابة عن الأحياء؛ ولذا فقد تجنَّبها الزِّرِكْلِي فقال: "لم أتعرَّض للأحياء من المعاصرين مَخافة الوقوع فيما لا أحمد"[8]، ورأيت مَن كتَب في الأحياء فلم يُرْضِ أحدًا.
وقد يأتيك اعتراضُ أقرباء صاحب الترجمة من وجه آخر لا تحسب له حسابًا؛ ذلك أنه جاء في ذات يوم رجل فاضل يحمل عتبًا، فقال: "ترجمتم لوالدي الشيخ جميل الميداني[9]، وذكرتم أبناءه كلَّهم وأغفلتم ذِكري، ولو قد فعلتم لاشتريت من الكتاب نسخًا ووزَّعتها هدايا"، وتوفي الرجل بعد حين - رحمه الله - فلمَّا جهَّزنا للطبعة الثانية مع شريكي في العمل حذَفْنا أولادَ أصحاب التراجم كلَّهم، وقلنا: المشهورون الأعلامُ منهم سوف يُذكَرون فيما بعد، ولا حاجة لغير المشهورين.
ولعل أوَّل مَن سنَّ السُّنة في ذِكر عقب المُترجَم لهم في العصر الحديث أو مِن أوائل مَن فعل الشيخ محمد جميل الشطي[10] - رحمه الله - في كتابه عن "أعيان دمشق"[11].
على أنني فيما أظنُّ لستُ بصاحب هوى فيما أكتُب؛ لأنَّ الهوى يُسقِط العملَ، ولا ينفع الناس، ويَضُرُّ صاحبَه، وهي بعد أمانة، ولا أُزكِّي نفسي، والزِّركليُّ قدوةٌ في هذا، حدَّثني صديقي الأستاذ محمود الأرناؤوط نقلاً عن الشاعر محمد سليم الزِّرِكْلِي[12]، قال له: "قلتُ لخير الدين: كيف تكتب عن أشخاص أساؤوا لك وتُثني عليهم؟ فقال لي: "يا سليم، هؤلاء أساؤوا إليَّ ولم يُسيئوا إلى التاريخ، فيجب أن يأخذوا حقَّهم".
ويتعرَّض كاتب الأعلام لمُشكلة حقيقية عندما يتناول بحثُه عَلَمًا اختلف الناس فيه بين قادح ذامٍّ ومادح مُعجَب، ويقوم بين يديك مراجع ومصادر تتناثَر ذات اليمين المُتطرِّف والشمال المُغالي؛ وما عساك تكتب عن الشيخ ناصر الألباني[13]، والشيخ عبد الله الهرري الحبشي[14]، ودولة الرئيس رفيق الحريري[15]، وهؤلاء أعلام ملؤوا دنيا معاصريهم وشغَلوا الناس، فرأيتُ أن أحسن ما يمكن للباحث - ليتخلَّص - أن يذكر أقوال المؤيِّدين ويصفَّها إلى جانب آراء الخصوم، يعرضها كلها، لا يَستطيع أن يفعل شيئًا آخر تلقاء ذلك في ترجمة ذات حيِّز في الكلمات قليل لا يتجاوز صحيفة واحدة على أحسن حالٍ.
والمشكلة الأخرى: الكتابة عن أعلام قد يرى الباحثون أنهم أصحاب انحرافات في الفِكْر أو في الأداء؛ كمؤلف ينال من الإسلام ويتهجَّم عليه، لمَعَ نَجمه، أو صاحب مذهب ضالٍّ شغل الناس زمنًا، أو ممثِّلة لها أثرُها، أو راقصة عُرِفت وكُتِب عنها، وربما يكون بعض هؤلاء ممَّن تاب الله عليهم في أخرة من أعمارهم، ولقد لقيتُ مَن يَستنكِر إذا ذكرت هؤلاء في بعض كتبي، وإذا لم يَتُب جماعة من هؤلاء، فإن الله تعالى ذكر في كتابه إبليس، وحاوَره وتَحدَّث عنه، وقصَّ في أكثر من موضع قصص فرعون وقارون وهامان وأشباههم، وأشار إليهم.
وبالمقابل فإنَّ مَن يكتب في ترجمة عَلَم صديق له يحبه أو قريب من أقربائه يجله، فهل تراه يُكثِر من الثناء عليه ويُخْفي مثالبَه؟ فهنا تَكمُن الموضوعية، والمؤلف عندئذ يجب أن يُنحِّي كلَّ اعتبار سوى اعتبار العلم والأمانة، ولئن أخفى المؤلف حينئذ ما يَنبغي أن يذكر إنه لمقصِّر، كتب الزِّرِكْلِي كتابةً مُستفيضة بجانب أسلوبه المختصر عن صديقه العلامة محمد كرد علي رئيس المجمع العلمي وهو مَن هو، وهو منه بمنزلة المحَبِّ المُكرَم، فما أحجم في كتابته عنه من ذِكْر مثالب، فقال في مَعرِض كلامه عن كتاب كرْد علي القَيِّم "المذكرات": "كتب بعضها وقد تقدَّمت به السنُّ، فلم تَخلُ من اضطراب في أحكامه على الناس والحوادث"[16]، وقال: "انصرَفَ بعدها عن المغامرات، فلم يدخل جمعية، ولم يعمل في حزب مُعارِض، فابتعد عن رُوح الجمهور وتتبُّع خفايا الأمور"[17]، وقال: "وظل يَخشى شبح جمال [باشا والي دمشق] حتى بعد الحرب [العالمية الأولى بعد انسحاب هذا الوالي من الشام كلها]"[18]، وهذا أمر كبير.
وتسوق هذه المشكلة إلى مشكلة أخرى، وهي الحديث عن طِباع المُترجَم له هل يضرب المؤلِّف صفحًا عنها؟ وأرى أنه إذا فعل فقد نقَص في عمله ولم يُقدِّم الصورةَ كاملةً؛ لأنَّ عموم الناس مفطورون على النَّقْص، وما كمل إلا الأنبياء، وهم وحدهم المعصومون، وعلى هذا فإن الله تعالى عاتَب نبيه الكامل في عدد من المواضع في القرآن الكريم، ولكنَّ ناسًا من حول صاحب الترجمة يُنكِرون أن تُذكَر المثالب، ومن هنا فقد ذكرتُ شيئًا مما يتعلَّق بأستاذنا الأستاذ أحمد راتب النَّفاخ رحمه الله[19] على عِلْمه وقَدْره، فلم تُعجِب بعضَ طلابه، واتهمني فريق منهم بالإساءة، وعرَّضوا بي[20].
وأخطر من هذا كلِّه أن يَكتُب المؤلفُ عن سياسي، ما يزال أثرُه وسلطتُه بعد موته في عَقِبه، فيقع في (حيص بيص)، لا يستطيع على الغالب أن يضرِب صَفْحًا عن الكتابة فيه، ولا يَقدِر أن يُقدِّمه التقديمَ الصحيحَ.
قالتِ الضِّفدَعُ قولاً 
فسَّرَتهُ الحكماءُ: 
في فمي ماءٌ وهل ين 
طِقُ مَن في فيه ماءُ؟! 
وهنا يحتاج المؤلف إلى شيء مِن حَصافة، ولا يَقدِر على ذلك إلا مَن امتلك ناصية الكلام.
والأعجب من هذا أن يَعترِض عليك مُعترِض ويلومك أنك أهملتَ سيرةَ فلان يعرفه لم تكتب عنه وكنت أعياك البحث عنه، فطالبته أن يعينك نَكَص على عَقِبيه، لا يعرف عنه شيئًا إلا اسمه وبعض هنوات لا تُفيدك من طائل، فماذا تَعمل عندئذ، لا بدَّ أنك تَشكُره؛ لأنَّه ذكَّرك، ثم تديم البحثَ لعلك تَظفر ببُغْيتك، ولو كان عَلَمًا لتوافرَت لك المصادر.
والعمل في التراجم لا شكَّ أنه يحتاج إلى إدامة البحث وكثرة السؤال وبذْل الجهد لتَصِل إلى المطلوب، ولديَّ في هذا تَجرِبة بالمشاركة مع شريكي في كتابة تاريخ علماء دمشق للقرن الرابع عشر الهجري؛ ذلك أننا في استقصاء الأسماء المطلوبة لكتابنا مرَّ معنا اسم الشيخ عبد الحميد القابوني[21] المقرئ الذي تَخرَّج به طلاب في القرآن، وهو أحد معلمي القرآن المشاهير لزمنه بدمشق، يتردد اسمه على الأفواه، ولم نجد من يُسعِفنا في تقصِّي أخباره، ولما سألنا تلميذه أستاذنا الشيخ أحمد نصيب المحاميد[22] - رحمه الله تعالى - خانته الذَّاكرة أن يُفيدنا بما يُغني، وإنما أشار إلى أن نَقصِد بلدته القابون شمال دمشق، وكانت إشارةً مفيدة.
وحين وافينا البلدةَ رغِبنا إلى أحد وجوهها فرحَّب بنا، وصَحِبَنا إلى قبره فوقفنا على تاريخ وفاته، حتى إذا وسَّعنا المسألةَ، وقفْنا على بعض تلامذته القُدامى ومعارفه، فتحدَّث عنه حديثًا كان هو المطلوب وزيادة، فلما عُدْنا إلى أستاذنا الجليل الشيخ أحمد نصيب المحاميد - رحمه الله تعالى - وسَردْنا على مسامعه ما حصَّلنا تذكَّر، وأفادنا أشياء أخرى، فأحيينا سيرة عَطِرة مفيدة فيها أسوة وخير لعالم فاضل، وهذا بعد لَأْيٍ وتَعَب.
وهنا أريد أن أُسجِّل مسألةً مُهمَّة - فيما يبدو لي - من خلال كتابتنا في تاريخ علماء دمشق للقرن الرابع عشر الهجري الذي غدا مصدرًا مُهمًّا من المصادر الأساسية في بابه، ومنه استفاد كثيرٌ من باحثين عرب وأجانب رجعوا إليه في بحوثهم، أُريدُ أن أُسجِّل أنَّ كثيرًا من التَّراجِم للمُتوفَّيْنَ بعد النِّصف الثاني للقرْن جمعناها من مصادر شفوية مع شدة مُعاناتنا من المشافهة، مما قد أشرْنا إليه آنفًا، إضافة إلى اعتمادنا شواهد القبور، طُفْنا على بعضها في المقابر، وساعدَنا أصحابنا تطوُّعًا في بعضها الآخر، على صعوبة التفتيش والسؤال، وكثيرًا ما نقلنا ما كتب على الشواهد من أشعار تُعْطي في مُجملها صورة لنوع من الأدب قد يُغري بالدراسة.
ومن المُدهِش أن شواهد القبور - وهي وثائق دقيقة موثوقة - صحَّحت لنا أخطاء عدَّة كنا وقعْنا فيها في إثبات تواريخ الوفَيَات التي أخطأ فيها مَن شافهناهم.
وأخيرًا، فإن العمل في التراجم وخصوصًا المفتوح منها ككتاب الزِّركلي الذين تابعته أنا وشريكي، أقول يحتاج إلى متابعة لا تقف إلا مع نهاية العمر، ليُتابع بها غيرك، مات الزِّرِكْلِيُّ - رحمه الله - فلما حملوه وجدوا في المستشفى تحت وسادته أوراقًا لأعلام راحلين لم يُسْعفه أجلُه أن يُلحِق سيرَهم في كتابه.
وبعد:
فهذه جملة المشكلات التي واجهناها في كتابة سير أصحاب التراجم، أبوح بها على الورق، ولعلي أن أكون نقلتُ الصورة واضحة.
أسأل المولى - عز وجل - أن ينفع بها وينفعني أنا ومن شاركني ويَقبَلنا عنده، ويهدينا سواء السبيل.
والحمد لله رب العالمين.


المراجع والمصادر:
1) إتمام الأعلام، نزار أباظة ومحمد رياض المالح - دمشق، دار الفكر، ج 1، ط 2، 1424هـ - 2003م، ج 2 1428هـ - 2007م.
2) الأعلام 1 - 8؛ خير الدين الزِّرِكْلِي، بيروت، دار العلم للملايين، 1990.
3) أعيان دمشق، محمد جميل الشطي.
4) (علماء دمشق وأعيانها في القرن الخامس عشر الهجري)، نزار أباظة، دمشق، دار الفكر، 1428هـ - 2007م.
5) تاريخ علماء دمشق في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري 1 - 3، محمد مطيع الحافظ، ونزار أباظة، دمشق، دار الفكر، 1986.
6) الشيخ علي الدقر رجل أحيا الله به أمة، نزار أباظة، دمشق، دار - الفكر، 2010.
7) الموسوعة العربية، هيئة الموسوعة العربية، دمشق، الهيئة.
------------------
[1] تاريخ علماء دمشق في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري (1/ 366).
[2] ترجَم الزركلي لنَفسه في آخر كتابه: الأعلام.
[3] مقدمة الأعلام للطبعة الأولى.
[4] مجلة الهلال عدد أكتوبر 1998.
[5] مقدمة الطبعة الثانية.
[6] تاريخ علماء دمشق (3/ 179).
[7] ترجمته في تاريخ علماء دمشق في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري (2/ 822).
[8] مقدمة الأعلام للطبعة الأولى.
[9] تاريخ علماء دمشق (3/ 245).
[10] تاريخ علماء دمشق (2/ 704).
[11] طبع الكتاب.
[12] ترجمته في إتمام الأعلام (1/ 365).
[13] ترجمته في علماء دمشق وأعيانها في القرن الخامس عشر الهجري وفيات: 1422.
[14] علماء دمشق وأعيانها في القرن الخامس عشر الهجري.
[15] إتمام الأعلام (2/ 62).
[16] ترجمة محمد كرد علي في الأعلام (6/ 202).
[17] السابق.
[18] السابق.
[19] إتمام الأعلام.
[20] الموسوعة العربية (20/ 756).
[21] تاريخ علماء دمشق في القرن الرابع عشر الهجري (3/ 182) وفي الكتاب الشيخ علي الدقر (ص: 207).
[22] إتمام الأعلام (1/ 54).

رابط الموضوع: https://www.alukah.net/culture/0/73239/#ixzz6g8YTgND0

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

موضوع جديد ومفيد، جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

